
A service for server-side rendering your JavaScript views - hitz
https://github.com/airbnb/hypernova
======
hitz
A good observation from the FAQ :

 _What if the server blows up? If something bad happens while Hypernova is
attempting to server-render your components it‘ll default to failure mode
where your page will be client-rendered instead. While this is a comfortable
safety net, the goal is to server-render every request._

